# Filtration Questions



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So with my building of this brand new stand brings me to think of filtration. I'd rather not do a HOB filter for each tank so how should I go about doing this? I have no clue how sumps work and I'm not exactly sure what approach to take with this. Any help?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

kaldnes reactors with a prefilter sponge!

1 good air pump and its all over!!!!


toss a few hand crafted LEDs over the tanks and poof instant rack-o-tanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have a choice of HOB, internal, or call it external remote. Internal filters like Sponges and box filters are cheap, but ugly. External, non-HOB filters are canisters and sumps. 

Sumps are basically another tank (or bucket or tub) that you use as a filter. In addition to a container, you need plumbing, filter media, and a pump. To get the water out of the tank, you either drill a hole in the tank or use an "overflow box". In salt water setup, people often buy the whole set up, plastic sump box, media, pump, overflow box and often pay more than the main tank. You can spend a lot less if you are willing to DIY. It is a PITA to get all the stuff, plumb it, and make sure there are no leaks. But once you are done you have a custom filter that suits your needs, is out of sight and, hopefully, quiet. You can put your heater in there, you can add lights and grow plants, etc.

There are a ton of DIY threads here, on MFK, there are videos on YouTube. Take your time, post your plans and get opinions.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What is a kaldness reactor???

Sounds like I'm gonna be doing either HOB filters or sponge filters.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/K1Wodw8n71Q

explains it all

and we do have them listed on our site

HERE


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldnt really worry about reactors and sumps if your just doing freshwater. Just go with some canister filters. Personally I like to mix it up for a number of different reasons, so if you have the funds, get a really good canister, then a good HOB, and a sponge filter. Its a good combo, and remember there is no such thing as too much filtration. 

Of course its your choice what you want to do. This one of those threads thats not really going to go anywhere, the best thing you can do is more research.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sponge filters and water changes are the cheapest. Canisters are awesome, but add up quick when you have multiple tanks. 

Tell us more about the kaldnes. I never heard of them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've heard about the kaldnes. Seems like a cheaper sponge filter to me but with bioballs in it. I'll probably go with sponge filters since this is freshwater. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

